# Gaming mouse+Gaming Keyboard+Gamepad



## confused stupid (Aug 31, 2011)

Hi all.

I am looking for a Gaming Mouse and Gaming keyboard, and, if some money is left I also want a gamepad. 

My requirements:
-The size of keyboard should be < 19 inches.
-The mouse should be good looking  I dont like mice like Flipkart.com: Razer Naga Molten Special Edition Mouse: Mouse (see the side-buttons? I find them ugly!)
-The keyboard should have backlight. Key-specific colored backlight preffered. 
-There was a keyboard with a button to stop start button. Which one was it??
-I dont need any LCD screens on keyboard..
-I prefer full black keyboards. 

My total budget is 8k, not a penny more.

A question: Does the Xbox 360 gamepad require any special drivers? Do all games support it? What about others??

*PS:* Availability is the greatest issue. I will buy it online..., preferably from flipkart. But I may get from any other website too if thats the last option(CoD must)


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

Flipkart.com:Microsoft Wireless Controller (Black):Gamepad
Flipkart.com: Razer Death Adder Black Edition Mouse: Mouse
Flipkart.com: Logitech G110 Gaming Keyboard: Keyboard


----------



## confused stupid (Aug 31, 2011)

^^The gamepade is for X360....  

I dont like design of mouse very much.... But, I found this on flipkart: Flipkart.com: Cooler Master Inferno: Mouse Looks good to me. Are there any -ves about it too?

And keyboard is nice.... infact good.. are there some alternatives to this too(just want to compare and get best )


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Aug 31, 2011)

Flipkart.com: Microsoft Side winder X4: Keyboard
Out of stock unfortunately.
Flipkart.com: Razer Blackwidow - Expert Mechanical Gaming Keyboard: Keyboard
Flipkart.com: Razer Arctosa Gaming Keyboard: Keyboard
Flipkart.com: Steel Series Keyboard Merc Black: Keyboard

That controller works with Windows 

Saw that people hate the Inferno. Saw the storm series in don't buy section.
Flipkart.com: Steel Series Siberia XAI Laser Mouse Black: Mouse
Flipkart.com: Steel Series KINZU Optical Mouse Pro Gaming Black: Mouse (Has +ve acceleration)
Flipkart.com: Razer Mamba Wireless Mouse: Mouse


----------



## mariner_5147 (Aug 31, 2011)

Try the Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Mouse and Razer Nostramo Gamepad


----------



## confused stupid (Sep 1, 2011)

mariner_5147 said:


> Try the Cyborg R.A.T. 7 Mouse and Razer Nostramo Gamepad




That looks mouse(monster) awesome..... But I don think I will be able to find it.. and even if I do, it will be out of my budget... 

I am confused between *Razer Lycosa* and *Logitech G110*.

*Lycosa:* Great looks, Nice layout.
*G110:* Has better features.

So this is looks vs features.....  Please help me about this...

What about razer imperator mouse??

Are there any better products to come/prices to drop? I can wait for about 1-2 months if it REALLY worth it.....


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 1, 2011)

confused stupid said:


> What about razer imperator mouse??
> 
> Are there any better products to come/prices to drop? I can wait for about 1-2 months if it REALLY worth it.....



Decent mouse. Ita all about feel of the mouse, so go check them out in the store.

Deathadder has the best sensor otherwise (in budget).


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am also looking for a keyboard. With back-light and palm rest.
Just when I shortlisted Sidewinder X4, it is out of stock.(Same thing happened with lappy too  )
I saw the Razer Arctosa, nice palm rest area. What about back light?


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 2, 2011)

arsenalfan001 said:


> I am also looking for a keyboard. With back-light and palm rest.
> Just when I shortlisted Sidewinder X4, it is out of stock.(Same thing happened with lappy too  )
> I saw the Razer Arctosa, nice palm rest area. What about back light?



You can find the Sidewinder X4 here:
Microsoft Sidewinder X4 Keyboard in India Online for Rs.2,193 as on 2nd September 2011 - Price, Features, Reviews, Specifications, Photos, Videos | BuyThePrice.com

And Arctosa doesn't have backlit keys. Its brother Lycosa has. Check here:
Buy Razer Lycosa Gaming Keyboard at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## Krow (Sep 2, 2011)

For the gamepad, order Microsoft Xbox 360 Wired Controller for Windows from Homeshop18.com for 1.3k. The wired one is better imho.


----------



## Nipun (Sep 2, 2011)

confused stupid said:


> That looks mouse(monster) awesome..... But I don think I will be able to find it.. and even if I do, it will be out of my budget...
> 
> I am confused between *Razer Lycosa* and *Logitech G110*.
> 
> ...



I am looking for a k/b too and after doing research for a few days, I guess G110 is the best.

After looking at this review *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/137484-logitech-g110-review.html#post1487148 and comparing it to Lycosa's reviews, I guess you should get G10 and not the Lycosa..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 5, 2011)

for guys looking for sidewinder X4, its not available at buytheprice, contrary to what their webpage says. the stock is in transit and GOK when they'll receive it. but a relief, its available here, and IS IN stock. my friend placed an order too :

Microsoft JQD-00016 Sidewinder X4 Keyboard . Buy Best Microsoft JQD-00016 Sidewinder X4 Keyboard at Lowest Price Online


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 5, 2011)

kilroyquasar said:


> for guys looking for sidewinder X4, its not available at buytheprice, contrary to what their webpage says. the stock is in transit and GOK when they'll receive it. but a relief, its available here, and IS IN stock. my friend placed an order too :
> 
> Microsoft JQD-00016 Sidewinder X4 Keyboard . Buy Best Microsoft JQD-00016 Sidewinder X4 Keyboard at Lowest Price Online



Thank you for the link. I too placed an order just now, and got a discount of Rs. 500 through a discount coupon. So got it for Rs. 2031 only.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 6, 2011)

^ bro can u share the discount coupon


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 6, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> Thank you for the link. I too placed an order just now, and got a discount of Rs. 500 through a discount coupon. So got it for Rs. 2031 only.



glad that you did !


----------



## aniket.cain (Sep 6, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> ^ bro can u share the discount coupon



I used this one: GC61G9P4PUD74VE8A (As a gift coupon)

You can get more coupons here: Online Shopping India Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for homeshop18.com


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 6, 2011)

aniket.cain said:


> I used this one: GC61G9P4PUD74VE8A (As a gift coupon)
> 
> You can get more coupons here: Online Shopping India Coupon Codes - all coupons, discounts and promo codes for homeshop18.com



thanks a lot mate


----------

